# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  OKC Radio stations

## bchris02

In my opinion, OKC could definitely use some changes on many of its FM radio frequencies.  Looking at the current ratings for the existing stations, they seem to say the same thing.  Too many country, sports, and classic rock stations competing for the same listeners.  In my opinion and this can be backed up by the ratings, I think these stations need a format change.

94.7 - The Brew
96.9 - K-Bob
104.9 - Wild
105.3 - The Pro
...possibly 93.3 Jake FM as their ratings have fallen off a cliff.

A lot of people want The Spy back but I am not sure it makes economic sense.  It was tried twice and failed.  What would you like to see done with the above stations?

I would like to see a full power urban station, a soft AC station like what 94.7 used to be before the Buzz, and an edgier rock station.

----------


## Roger S

I haven't listened to anything but 96.5 Comedy 24/7 for the last couple of months.... Best station out there in my opinion.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

The Buzz is off limits.  It plays rock music that you only usually hear on Tulsa's The Edge.

----------


## Soonerman

I say bring back Jack FM on 94.7 and change 96.9 to an Alternative rock station.

----------


## Dubya61

> In my opinion, OKC could definitely use some changes on many of its FM radio frequencies.  Looking at the current ratings for the existing stations, they seem to say the same thing.  Too many country, sports, and classic rock stations competing for the same listeners.  In my opinion and this can be backed up by the ratings, I think these stations need a format change.
> 
> 94.7 - The Brew
> 96.9 - K-Bob
> 104.9 - Wild
> 105.3 - The Pro
> ...possibly 93.3 Jake FM as their ratings have fallen off a cliff.
> 
> A lot of people want The Spy back but I am not sure it makes economic sense.  It was tried twice and failed.  What would you like to see done with the above stations?
> ...


Where are you getting the ratings for them?  I haven't seen anything recent that includes KQOB or KJKE.

----------


## stratosphere

The SPY was great,  that really old station back in the 90's 95X or whatever it was called was great.  EVERYTHING ELSE SUCKS,  and badly.  THis is the most embarrassing radio market I have ever had the displeasure to have to listen to,  so quite simply,  I don't.  XM or internet for me.

----------


## bradh

105.3 is great, only because I finally have Rome back

I had no idea we had a 24/7 comedy station now....damn I've been missing out!

I'm not sure what the OP means by "full urban" but if it's like 97.9 in Houston, put me down for that as well

I'd also like something like the old Z-Rock which played metal and hard rock across several decades

----------


## Questor

OKC radio is abysmal. Always has been always will be. They refuse to change. 

Turn to satellite or Internet radio, you'll be much happier.

----------


## bluedogok

It wasn't abysmal before the advent of corporate radio, back when companies were very limited on the number of licenses they could hold and for the most part you had true local radio.

----------


## ljbab728

Do people still listen to radio?   :Wink:

----------


## bchris02

> OKC radio is abysmal. Always has been always will be. They refuse to change. 
> 
> Turn to satellite or Internet radio, you'll be much happier.


It hasn't always been as bad as it is now, even in the corporate days.  There was more variety in the dial in most of the 2000s than there is now.  Today it seems like everybody has been trying to get a piece of the sports or classic rock pie.  So many stations are unsustainable long term though so things are bound to get better.  Tulsa has much better stations than OKC does at the moment, but hasn't always been like this.

The mid 2000s were great in OKC radio.  There was the Buzz, the Spy, KMGL sounded better, and Wild still played current music and was somewhat edgy.  




> 105.3 is great, only because I finally have Rome back
> 
> I had no idea we had a 24/7 comedy station now....damn I've been missing out!
> 
> I'm not sure what the OP means by "full urban" but if it's like 97.9 in Houston, put me down for that as well
> 
> I'd also like something like the old Z-Rock which played metal and hard rock across several decades


I tried to turn it to 96.5 today to check it out but could only pick up Mix 96.5 out of Tulsa.  Is that the correct frequency?

By "full urban" I basically mean Power 103.5 but with a good signal that can be picked up clearly anywhere in the metro as well as indoors.  I don't know why Russell Perry doesn't buy a better frequency.  The urban format is pretty popular so I am sure it would do decent in the ratings.  Power 103.5 is one of the best urban stations I have had the pleasure of listening to, I just wish I could listen to it without static.

----------


## OKCretro

The spy was great when it was in Stillwater and college radio format that was between 90-98ish. Pretty sure it was 93.7 kspi

----------


## bchris02

It looks OKC radio is about to get worse, KRXO 107.7 will be changing to sports talk next month.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> By "full urban" I basically mean Power 103.5 but with a good signal that can be picked up clearly anywhere in the metro as well as indoors.  I don't know why Russell Perry doesn't buy a better frequency.  The urban format is pretty popular so I am sure it would do decent in the ratings.  Power 103.5 is one of the best urban stations I have had the pleasure of listening to, I just wish I could listen to it without static.


I digg PowerJams but like you say, every time I pull up to a stoplight and there are overhead wires, it goes static like AND it will not play on old school radio indoors.

----------


## Roger S

> I tried to turn it to 96.5 today to check it out but could only pick up Mix 96.5 out of Tulsa.  Is that the correct frequency?


Yes, I have noticed that 96.5 gets a lot of bleedover from other frequencies.... They also broadcast on 1560 AM (The old Disney channel).

The FM channel sounds better when it's strong enough but the AM tends to be the cleaner of the two frequencies unless you are driving under a lot of bridges.

Something else I have found strange is that the tower is located in Del City and that seems to be where I get the worst reception.

----------


## Roger S

> The spy was great when it was in Stillwater and college radio format that was between 90-98ish. Pretty sure it was 93.7 kspi


Was that when April Sweeney the Sassy Lil Spy girl was there?

----------


## warreng88

> It looks OKC radio is about to get worse, KRXO 107.7 will be changing to sports talk next month.


KRXO is going to change over to 104.5 so the programming will still be there, just on a different station.

I don't understand why OKC cannot handle a rock station like the Edge in Tulsa or Dallas. The 95X station in the late 90's was my favorite. I loved 94.7 The Buzz. Now 94.7 The Bru is just like the KATT; some new rock, mostly older/classic rock, which is fine, I just can't see why the largest market in Oklahoma can support three classic rock stations and no alternative rock stations.

----------


## Dubya61

> KRXO is going to change over to 104.5 so the programming will still be there, just on a different station.
> 
> I don't understand why OKC cannot handle a rock station like the Edge in Tulsa or Dallas. The 95X station in the late 90's was my favorite. I loved 94.7 The Buzz. Now 94.7 The Bru is just like the KATT; some new rock, mostly older/classic rock, which is fine, I just can't see why the largest market in Oklahoma can support three classic rock stations and no alternative rock stations.


Is 104.5 a new frequency in OKC?

----------


## SoonerDave

> Is 104.5 a new frequency in OKC?


I believe it is. The FCC just assigned it to Tyler.

----------


## rezman

Does anybody know what happened to the Eggman?

After leaving KTOK, He was at 99.7 KZLS with his new gig, and now suddenly he's gone.

----------


## bchris02

> KRXO is going to change over to 104.5 so the programming will still be there, just on a different station.
> 
> I don't understand why OKC cannot handle a rock station like the Edge in Tulsa or Dallas. The 95X station in the late 90's was my favorite. I loved 94.7 The Buzz. Now 94.7 The Bru is just like the KATT; some new rock, mostly older/classic rock, which is fine, I just can't see why the largest market in Oklahoma can support three classic rock stations and no alternative rock stations.


I don't think its as much that OKC couldn't support it as much as the proven formats in this market that bring in cash are country, classic rock, and sports talk. Every corporation in the market wants a peice of that pie. Since there are less frequencies in this market than most, there isn't room for more adventurous formats. Every company doing radio in this market wants their best frequencies to have the above formats. Plus it doesn't help that OKC's major players are very conservative companies like Cumulus and Tyler. Tulsa and Dallas don't have that problem. I am sure the fact younger listeners are moving away from FM radio towards XM and Internet also plays a part.

When I lived in Charlotte people complained how many Lite AC and urban AC stations there were. However, due to their white collar workforce listening at work, those formats are cash cows there. Even their urban leans adult and doesn't play much hip-hop except a few hours in the evening.

----------


## Dubya61

> I don't think its as much that OKC couldn't support it as much as the proven formats in this market that bring in cash are country, classic rock, and sports talk. Every corporation in the market wants a peice of that pie.


Top station in OKC:  KJ.  Country (Twister and KXXY) are #2 and #8 of the top ten.  Classic Rock (if that's what you wanna call KOMA) show at #3 and #9 of the top ten.  Sports talk's top showing is at #7.  I don't think OKC is dominated by those three genres.  I agree, it's a mystery why no one is trying to take on #1 and seem to be content to duke it out for #2, #3, and #7.




> Since there are less frequencies in this market than most, there isn't room for more adventurous formats. Every company doing radio in this market wants their best frequencies to have the above formats.


Wikipedia shows 33 frequencies registered for the Oklahoma City market plus the recently approved 104.5 for Tyler's KRXO move.  That seems like a lot to me.

----------


## bchris02

^^^ CHR is a popular format right now. I think it would be great for another station to flip to a quality Top 40 to take on KJ like Wild did in the early 2000s. Wild was one of the best sounding rhythmic CHRs in the country and was very heavy on fresh, new music until Cumulus took it over. However, I can't think of a company currently in the market that could properly do it besides ClearChannel so that's probably why we haven't seen it. Cumulus Top 40 stations sound pretty much like KYIS which doesn't do the format justice. Maybe Tyler could try it on 93.3 one day though I am not sure how well they would do it. To compete with KJ they would have to be fresh and risky (like Wild used to be). Maybe if Cumulus ever flips Wild to another format that will give somebody else the incentive to do it.

----------


## stratosphere

> Does anybody know what happened to the Eggman?
> 
> After leaving KTOK, He was at 99.7 KZLS with his new gig, and now suddenly he's gone.


I *thought* he went to KOMA,  as someone I know was very recently interviewed by him.  Cant say for sure though.

----------


## traxx

The problem with radio is that so much of it is owned by large, national corporations. Not just in OKC, but in most places. With this kind of structure you get very little true, local radio. These corporations do things in the most cost effective ways so that makes their stations all sound alike. You've got too few entities controlling most of radio.

----------


## rezman

> I *thought* he went to KOMA,  as someone I know was very recently interviewed by him.  Cant say for sure though.


He was at KZLS " The New Oldies" station up until the 4th of July holiday.  Came back to work on the 8th and he was gone, replaced by Dave Martin.

----------


## adaniel

> The problem with radio is that so much of it is owned by large, national corporations. Not just in OKC, but in most places. With this kind of structure you get very little true, local radio. These corporations do things in the most cost effective ways so that makes their stations all sound alike. You've got too few entities controlling most of radio.


This. 

And the thought that this is somehow limited to OKC and everywhere else has good radio is categorically false. I can't begin to tell you how bad the stations have declined in Dallas. Clear channel/Cumulus et al have sold out most their stations for maximum profit everywhere. I got XM 2 years ago and haven't looked back.

----------


## bluedogok

I've had Sirius ever since I was commuting from Austin to Dallas in 2004, I rarely listen to anything local. About the only time that I do is when I am doing something out in the garage but most of the time that is an MP3 CD in a boombox. There was one station in Austin that _had_ a local flavor in KGSR but even that one has been corporatized by Emmis Communications who owns six stations in the Austin market.

----------


## Bob Loblaw

> There was one station in Austin that _had_ a local flavor in KGSR but even that one has been corporatized by Emmis Communications who owns six stations in the Austin market.


I hear yah, KGSR used to rock with lots of local, quirky, awesome tunes but no longer - try KUTX it's where all the old KGSR jocks have gone and it's a pretty cool listen, there's even an app for it

Bob

----------


## bchris02

> This. 
> 
> And the thought that this is somehow limited to OKC and everywhere else has good radio is categorically false. I can't begin to tell you how bad the stations have declined in Dallas. Clear channel/Cumulus et al have sold out most their stations for maximum profit everywhere. I got XM 2 years ago and haven't looked back.


I agree.  I just happen to detest the core formats that the corporate radio masterminds think work best in OKC.  You are right, its all about profits, not providing a quality product.

When I was in Charlotte, everything was Lite AC, old school R&B, or black gospel.  Anytime a station would flip people would get excited but it would end up being one of those formats.  Charlotte also has two very good CHR stations.  They lack a good hip-hop station though like Power 103.5.  Their urban station leans adult and sounds mostly like Heart and Soul 92.1 except on Friday nights when they mix hip-hop.  Personally I like Memphis' stations - a lot of hip hop and dance stations.

My preferred formats are CHR/dance/hip-hop, but a lot of people here seem to want a good rock station.  I am not an expert on that format, so can somebody explain how the Edge in Tulsa is so superior to the KATT?  I am surprised, as popular as alternative rock is today, nobody is doing it in OKC.  

It would also be nice to have a Lite AC station back in OKC as I do like the format.  KMGL used to be that but today they are more hot AC.

----------


## Soonerman

I'm suprised OKC doesn't have an alternative rock or an Adult Hits station.

----------


## soonerguru

> I'm suprised OKC doesn't have an alternative rock or an Adult Hits station.


Well, The SPY is headquartered in OKC, and it certainly fits the bill.

----------


## SoonerQueen

I heard the Eggman this morning  doing the news for The Blaze satellite network. The Blaze is the network that Glenn Beck set up. He does have a great voice. Sorry the gig on local radio didn't work out for him.

----------


## rezman

> I heard the Eggman this morning  doing the news for The Blaze satellite network. The Blaze is the network that Glenn Beck set up. He does have a great voice. Sorry the gig on local radio didn't work out for him.


Yeah,.. I like him. Sad to see him go.

----------


## Dubya61

Latest ratings (updated a week ago) show Jake FM at No. 1, KJ-103 at No. 2, KOMA at No. 3, The Twister at No. 4, Magic 104 at No. 5, KTOK News Talk at No. 6, Rock 100 The KATT at No. 7, The Sports Animal (FM) at No. 8, KXXY 96.1 at No. 9 and the soon to be moved and powered down lower KRXO at No. 10.

----------


## zookeeper

> Latest ratings (updated a week ago) show Jake FM at No. 1, KJ-103 at No. 2, KOMA at No. 3, The Twister at No. 4, Magic 104 at No. 5, KTOK News Talk at No. 6, Rock 100 The KATT at No. 7, The Sports Animal (FM) at No. 8, KXXY 96.1 at No. 9 and the soon to be moved and powered down lower KRXO at No. 10.


KYIS (98.9 KISS-FM) - below a couple of religious stations? Those ratings *should* spell the end for Jack & Ron, the two most disgusting and creepy morning talents in OKC.

----------


## warreng88

> KYIS (98.9 KISS-FM) - below a couple of religious stations? Those ratings *should* spell the end for Jack & Ron, the two most disgusting and creepy morning talents in OKC.


Thank you... I cringe every time I hear Jack's terrible Paula Deen impression and the use of it has just been amplified due to her recent activities.

----------


## bchris02

I can't believe KYIS is doing so poorly. It's doing worse than Wild, which I think is one of the worst sounding stations in the market if not entire USA.  I wonder if a format change may be in order for it. I don't know what Cumulus would flip it to. Country would be my guess as they are the only major company in the market without their hand in that format, but I don't think OKC needs another country station.

----------


## zookeeper

> I can't believe KYIS is doing so poorly. It's doing worse than Wild, which I think is one of the worst sounding stations in the market if not entire USA.  I wonder if a format change may be in order for it. *I don't know what Cumulus would flip it to. Country would be my guess as they are the only major company in the market without their hand in that format, but I don't think OKC needs another country station.*


Maybe Sports Talk? (just kidding!)

----------


## Soonerman

Why not try an Adult Hits format on 98.9?

----------


## Mel

The days of local programing and meeting the jocks at remotes and concerts is gone. It's sad.

----------


## MWCGuy

> The days of local programing and meeting the jocks at remotes and concerts is gone. It's sad.


Tyler Media is local for the longest time they have been headquartered off of 59th and Shields. They just recently moved to KOMA/KRXO/KOKC studios when they purchased the OKC Renda Stations. ]

In my opinion KOMA is playing the best music out there right now. They have a good balance of 60s, 70s and 80's hits. It reminds me of what OKC radio used to be years ago. If you hear the same song twice, it's because you have been listening all day long. 

KYIS is an Adult Hits Station. It's been geared towards soccer moms and the guys who date them for years. Not to mention they need to find better talent and expand their playlist. Jack and Ron are like Rick and Brad they were funny years ago but, now they are just predictable and boring. 

Personally, I would love to have a Smooth Jazz channel back on the air again. The format can be successful if it is programmed right. Upbeat artist like Brian Culbertson and Dave Koz during the day. Slow relaxing music at night like Gato Barbieri, Nelson Rangel and Boney James. Throw in limited commerical breaks and sponsor weekend events with local jazz bands and I think you can make it work. 

In the past Smooth Jazz crashes and burns because they play too many commericals, play the same music over and over, or try to mix in pop and R&B songs that just don't belong. Nobody wants to hear Justin Bieber mixed in with the Jazz greats that paid their dues by playing any gig they could land until they made it big. I would think the business community alone would support it in OKC.

----------


## Soonerman

> Tyler Media is local for the longest time they have been headquartered off of 59th and Shields. They just recently moved to KOMA/KRXO/KOKC studios when they purchased the OKC Renda Stations. ]
> 
> In my opinion KOMA is playing the best music out there right now. They have a good balance of 60s, 70s and 80's hits. It reminds me of what OKC radio used to be years ago. If you hear the same song twice, it's because you have been listening all day long. 
> 
> *KYIS is an Adult Hits Station. It's been geared towards soccer moms and the guys who date them for years. Not to mention they need to find better talent and expand their playlist. Jack and Ron are like Rick and Brad they were funny years ago but, now they are just predictable and boring.* 
> 
> Personally, I would love to have a Smooth Jazz channel back on the air again. The format can be successful if it is programmed right. Upbeat artist like Brian Culbertson and Dave Koz during the day. Slow relaxing music at night like Gato Barbieri, Nelson Rangel and Boney James. Throw in limited commerical breaks and sponsor weekend events with local jazz bands and I think you can make it work. 
> 
> In the past Smooth Jazz crashes and burns because they play too many commericals, play the same music over and over, or try to mix in pop and R&B songs that just don't belong. Nobody wants to hear Justin Bieber mixed in with the Jazz greats that paid their dues by playing any gig they could land until they made it big. I would think the business community alone would support it in OKC.


I was thinking something like a Bob FM or a Jack FM.

----------


## bchris02

I am surprised 96.9 Bob FM is classic rock. All other Bob FM branded stations are the variety hits format. I think Jack FM was tried on 97.3 back in the early 2000s. 

I don't think any of the formats so many would like to see in OKC, most specifically alternative rock, will ever happen because its too risky for corporate radio. Today, it seems to be about playing it safe and going with what has been proven to work in the market. That translates to boring and also means this will always be a country, classic rock, and sports centric market.

----------


## Mel

I'm happy to hear Tyler is local.

----------


## Soonerman

> I am surprised 96.9 Bob FM is classic rock. All other Bob FM branded stations are the variety hits format. I think Jack FM was tried on 97.3 back in the early 2000s. 
> 
> *I don't think any of the formats so many would like to see in OKC, most specifically alternative rock, will ever happen because its too risky for corporate radio.* Today, it seems to be about playing it safe and going with what has been proven to work in the market. That translates to boring and also means this will always be a country, classic rock, and sports centric market.


I wonder why alternative rock works so well in other cities of similar size? Even Tulsa has an alternative rock station. I really think 96.9 would make a great alternative rock station. As for Jack FM the fact that their signal really sucked at 1,000 watts, I'm not suprised it did fail. You couldn't pick it up worth a flip at the Quail Springs area.

----------


## bchris02

> I wonder why alternative rock works so well in other cities of similar size? Even Tulsa has an alternative rock station. I really think 96.9 would make a great alternative rock station. As for Jack FM the fact that their signal really sucked at 1,000 watts, I'm not suprised it did fail. You couldn't pick it up worth a flip at the Quail Springs area.


OKC not only has slightly different demographics than most cities its size, the corporations that own the stations in the market are different.  The company that owns the 96.9 frequency is Cumulus and I don't think they could do alternative rock.  Cumulus' business model calls for playing its safe.  That's why Wild is generally 6 months to two years behind on their hits.  ClearChannel would have to do it and I am not sure they would give up classic rock on 94.7 or one of their country stations.

OKC could surely support an alternative rock station, but is not likely to get one.  The formats for radio stations these days are not picked based on what would be cool or interesting, they are picked based on what would be a sure bet for raking in money.  In OKC, that is either country, sports talk, or classic rock.  In other markets like Tulsa, alternative rock may be seen as a safer bet.  Tulsa also has better companies in their market more willing to take risks.

----------


## Soonerman

Well I hope they don't touch 96.1 KXY while yes it's Country, But IMO it's one of the best Country statons I've heard.

----------


## bchris02

> Well I hope they don't touch 96.1 KXY while yes it's Country, But IMO it's one of the best Country statons I've heard.


I agree.  If I listen to country, 96.1 is the only station I listen to.

----------


## Dubya61

> Well I hope they don't touch 96.1 KXY while yes it's Country, But IMO it's one of the best Country stations I've heard.





> I agree.  If I listen to country, 96.1 is the only station I listen to.


Too much talk, not enough music, not enough current music.

----------


## Soonerman

> Too much talk, not enough music, not enough current music.


I like Classic Country much better than todays Country, Thats why I like KXY.

----------


## bchris02

> Too much talk, not enough music, not enough current music.


Personally I like older country but really cannot stand today's country. That's why I find 96.1 the only country station that is listenable.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> Tyler Media is local for the longest time they have been headquartered off of 59th and Shields. They just recently moved to KOMA/KRXO/KOKC studios when they purchased the OKC Renda Stations. ]
> 
> In my opinion KOMA is playing the best music out there right now. They have a good balance of 60s, 70s and 80's hits. It reminds me of what OKC radio used to be years ago. If you hear the same song twice, it's because you have been listening all day long. 
> 
> KYIS is an Adult Hits Station. It's been geared towards soccer moms and the guys who date them for years. Not to mention they need to find better talent and expand their playlist. Jack and Ron are like Rick and Brad they were funny years ago but, now they are just predictable and boring. 
> 
> Personally, I would love to have a Smooth Jazz channel back on the air again. The format can be successful if it is programmed right. Upbeat artist like Brian Culbertson and Dave Koz during the day. Slow relaxing music at night like Gato Barbieri, Nelson Rangel and Boney James. Throw in limited commerical breaks and sponsor weekend events with local jazz bands and I think you can make it work. 
> 
> In the past Smooth Jazz crashes and burns because they play too many commericals, play the same music over and over, or try to mix in pop and R&B songs that just don't belong. Nobody wants to hear Justin Bieber mixed in with the Jazz greats that paid their dues by playing any gig they could land until they made it big. I would think the business community alone would support it in OKC.


I agree that KOMA's music rotation is solid, but the on-air personalities drive me crazy with the way they insist on "hitting the post" - talking over the intro of a song right up to the start of the vocals.  Either talk or play music. Don't do both at the same time.

----------


## bchris02

OKC has a new Top 40 station, Now 96.5.  Rumor is that the former PD of K-Hits in Tulsa is programming this station.  It's signal fades fast outside of the immediate metro area so I doubt it will have much of an effect on KJ 103 but I wouldn't be surprised if it finishes off Wild 104.9.

----------


## kwhey

> OKC has a new Top 40 station, Now 96.5.  Rumor is that the former PD of K-Hits in Tulsa is programming this station.  It's signal fades fast outside of the immediate metro area so I doubt it will have much of an effect on KJ 103 but I wouldn't be surprised if it finishes off Wild 104.9.


From their facebook page...

We are here, with over 40,000 songs in a row NOW! No commercials until 2014!!!!

----------


## MFracas84

Where is this Facebook page?  I looked them up and they are the same low power station before at only 75 watts of power. They are transmitting from the antenna on the 500 foot tower on the North side of Plaza Mayor (Crossroads). They cannot run much power because KRAV-FM in Tulsa runs 100,000 watts effective ratiated power (ERP).  In fact, the KRAV comes in with equal power as the Oklahoma City station near my house at I-40 and Choctaw Road.

----------


## MFracas84

*Tyler Media Launches CHR NOW 96.5/Oklahoma City*
RADIO ONLINE | Friday, September 13, 2013 | 4:46pm CT



Tyler Media launched a new CHR outlet on KRXO-HD3/Oklahoma City and on translator K243BJ-FM as "NOW 96.5" with the positioning slogan "Oklahoma's Station For Generation Now, 96.5." Former KHTT-FM/Tulsa and WPUP-FM/Athens, GA, programmer Tod Tucker is rumored to become the station's Program Director. The website is now live at ~ NOW 965 ~ HIT MUSIC FOR OKC!. (09-13-13)

----------


## kelroy55

> I haven't listened to anything but 96.5 Comedy 24/7 for the last couple of months.... Best station out there in my opinion.


I was back in OKC this weekend and found that station. I really liked it and wish I found it while I lived there.

----------


## bchris02

I overheard somebody who works for Tyler Media tonight in a restaurant say they are launching an alternative rock station within a few months.

----------


## theparkman81

> I overheard somebody who works for Tyler Media tonight in a restaurant say they are launching an alternative rock station within a few months.


That will be cool, I wish they would hurry up with the listen live tab on the website, because I live in Ada and I can't pick it up on radio.

----------


## bchris02

So far, Now 96.5 sounds pretty good as far as their playlist goes (for those who like Top 40).  It is very current, with an acceptable amount of recurrent/gold tracks thrown in.  Very different from the way Cumulus programs their Top 40 stations.  It leans slightly rhythmic.  Maybe if it does well, they will move it to a better frequency.  As someone who likes Top 40, its nice to have a second station.

I used to listen to and love Wild 97.9/Wild 104.9 from afar, until they flipped to the national Cumulus Top 40/Rhythmic playlist last year, which is very out of date and conservative with their tracks.  Cumulus ruined one of the best Top 40 stations in the country.

It will be interesting to see how the new alternative rock station is.

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

Is 102.7 not Top 40? I prefer 104.9 over it by far, but they seem to be quite similar to me, with 104.9 leaning a bit more toward rap/hip hop.

Someone pleeeeaae just give me a good alternative station. I don't mind streaming 96.5 the Buzz out of KC, but surely we could sustain something similar here?

----------


## bchris02

104.9 used to be good, but the national playlist they've switched to is very outdated. Cumulus stations are programmed by one man, Jan Jeffries, who has a policy of not adding songs until they are chart toppers and to keep playing them for years after the other stations have forgotten about them. In Top 40, where songs tend to get overplayed, that isn't a good thing. 

"New" songs you hear on 104.9 are usually songs that have been played on other Top 40 stations for at least 3-6 months.

An alternative rock station is supposedly coming.

----------


## okiecardsfan

An Alt rock station would be awesome, I miss listening to The Buzz, and The Katt is way too repetitive, I just hope they put it on a channel that has more power than a blow dryer so us out in western Oklahoma can listen

----------


## bchris02

www.1077thefranchise.com is now redirecting to KGHM - Most Local Games in Oklahoma City.

I wonder if Tyler may be backpedaling on this?

----------


## Servicetech571

An 80's station would do well in the metro IMHO. The younger generations genetally don't listen to FM radio.

----------


## bchris02

> An 80's station would do well in the metro IMHO. The younger generations genetally don't listen to FM radio.


Isn't KOMA already kind of that?  The '80s, in my opinion, is pretty well covered by the existing stations.  A Jack FM might work.

There are a few gaping format holes on our dial and alternative rock is one of them.  I think such a station would be well supported here.

And I disagree that younger people don't listen to FM radio.  Maybe not as predominantly as in years past, but KJ 103 held the #1 spot until the most recent ratings when Jake FM surpassed it.  I doubt many people over 30 are tuning into KJ.  Plus, not everybody has an unlimited data plan or a hookup for their phones to their car stereo.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> www.1077thefranchise.com is now redirecting to KGHM - Most Local Games in Oklahoma City.
> 
> I wonder if Tyler may be backpedaling on this?


Probably a temporary deal:The Franchise 107.7 Sports Radio or maybe 1340 owned that url

----------


## Soonerman

I think the Comedy station is on 92.9 FM now.

----------


## Mel

> I overheard somebody who works for Tyler Media tonight in a restaurant say they are launching an alternative rock station within a few months.


I would like to be able to listen to alt without a computer. Hope it happens.

----------


## Soonerman

Well folks looks like another Country station is on it's way to OKC, 99.7  flips the oldies format to a Country format.

http://radioinsight.com/blog/headlin...oklahoma-city/

----------


## zookeeper

> Well folks looks like another Country station is on it's way to OKC, 99.7  flips the oldies format to a Country format.
> 
> http://radioinsight.com/blog/headlin...oklahoma-city/


All formats seem to be try-outs anymore. I really liked the True Oldies Channel and am sorry to see it go. Just as I was sorry to see The Martini go.

----------


## Soonerman

How many Country stations does OKC need? Hank FM is suppose to be Classic Country format. So basically it's the same music KXY plays.

----------


## MWCGuy

It all comes down to advertising revenue. If the format does not pull enough advertising revenue it dies and becomes something else. If you really like a particular station the best thing you can do to keep it on the air is support the advertisers by buying their products and services.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> How many Country stations does OKC need? Hank FM is suppose to be Classic Country format. So basically it's the same music KXY plays.


I'm not really sure about this . . . yet I think that once The Radio Station "Hype-Naming" Factor reaches "Hank FM" the market is saturated.

(unless, of course, they include farm reports on the half-hour--a.k.a. "at the top and bottom of the hour"--involving pork-bellies and so forth in order to maintain relevance and authenticity. plus some "rained too much"/"didn't rain enough" weather updates in which case it is The Next Big Thing--for about six months)

----------


## zookeeper

> It all comes down to advertising revenue. If the format does not pull enough advertising revenue it dies and becomes something else. If you really like a particular station the best thing you can do to keep it on the air is support the advertisers by buying their products and services.


It's a whole different world. Stations didn't flip formats once a year back in the day. That's just ridiculous. And I don't buy the line that if I go buy a tire at Big O Tire because they bought some cheap ad package that I am helping keep a station on the air. It DOES come down to ad revenue, but it's up to the rep's selling the time, not necessarily me rushing out to buy the product after it airs, It doesn't work that way. Ad campaigns build an image - they're not for spontaneous and impulsive shoppers to rush right over.

My new car (delivery next week) is going to have SiriusXM (good timing) and I hope local broadcasters just die out. They no longer serve the community anyway. 

Greedy mega-corporations (Clear Channel, Cumulus, etc.) ruined radio *a long time ago.*

----------


## 55ranchwagon

local radio just stinks period

----------


## bchris02

This is unfortunate. Once again, it seems like the only formats that work in OKC are country, classic rock, and sports talk. I don't expect this station to last long myself. I know country music is popular here but every time a fourth country station has been tried it has failed. Citadel tried "The Bull" back in the early 2000s and it was a failure.

OKC probably has the least variety on its dial compared to any populated area I've been, major city or not.

----------


## progressiveboy

> This is unfortunate. Once again, it seems like the only formats that work in OKC are country, classic rock, and sports talk. I don't expect this station to last long myself. I know country music is popular here but every time a fourth country station has been tried it has failed. Citadel tried "The Bull" back in the early 2000s and it was a failure.
> 
> OKC probably has the least variety on its dial compared to any populated area I've been, major city or not.


 I do agree with you on the lackluster radio formats in OKC. However, down here in Dallas, it is not much better. Thank God for Sirrus, Pandora, iHeart etc...

----------


## boscorama

> Well folks looks like another Country station is on it's way to OKC, 99.7  flips the oldies format to a Country format.
> 
> http://radioinsight.com/blog/headlin...oklahoma-city/


Sorry to hear this, but they quickly grew as "komatose" as 92.5 with crap like Mony Mony, ad nauseum. I'm finding myself listening to The Franchise in addition to my AM newstalk programs. Satellite is the way to go for music, not that I'm getting that any time soon. 

Would rather hear country music than Ronnie Kaye's greatest hits, anyway. No offense, Ronnie.

----------


## OKCretro

is 104.9 wild kaput?   i turned it on this moring and it seemed to be a country station from far away

----------


## LocoAko

> This is unfortunate. Once again, it seems like the only formats that work in OKC are country, classic rock, and sports talk. I don't expect this station to last long myself. I know country music is popular here but every time a fourth country station has been tried it has failed. Citadel tried "The Bull" back in the early 2000s and it was a failure.
> 
> OKC probably has the least variety on its dial compared to any populated area I've been, major city or not.


Funny, I've had a different experience. Granted I've only ever lived in NYC and OKC, but there seems to be tons of variety in OKC compared to NYC where - without much hyperbole - every FM station was a Top 40 station... I don't know much of anything about AM. There used to be a dance station, a sort-of-alternative station, a hip-hop station, etc in the 90s. Now there are two mainstream hip-hop stations (I assume, I haven't listened in a while) and the rest are honestly Top 40. Even here, I find that the Top 40 stations occasionally play much older songs just to switch it up and in NYC if it wasn't Top 15 or so you weren't gonna hear it. There also wasn't a single country station that I was aware of, _maybe_ one classical and/or religious station, and one oldies station and some sports stations, though I don't listen to those. They may call it "Top 40" or "Hot Adult contemporary" but it was all the same crap. I actually have a running Facebook theme with a friend back home whenever I hear a crazy random song/throwback on OKC radio... maybe I'm just more of a glass-half-full guy on the issue? Even having the country and Top 40 "bases" to choose between here is refreshing for me.

----------


## bchris02

> Funny, I've had a different experience. Granted I've only ever lived in NYC and OKC, but there seems to be tons of variety in OKC compared to NYC where - without much hyperbole - every FM station was a Top 40 station... I don't know much of anything about AM. There used to be a dance station, a sort-of-alternative station, a hip-hop station, etc in the 90s. Now there are two mainstream hip-hop stations (I assume, I haven't listened in a while) and the rest are honestly Top 40. Even here, I find that the Top 40 stations occasionally play much older songs just to switch it up and in NYC if it wasn't Top 15 or so you weren't gonna hear it. There also wasn't a single country station that I was aware of, _maybe_ one classical and/or religious station, and one oldies station and some sports stations, though I don't listen to those. They may call it "Top 40" or "Hot Adult contemporary" but it was all the same crap. I actually have a running Facebook theme with a friend back home whenever I hear a crazy random song/throwback on OKC radio... maybe I'm just more of a glass-half-full guy on the issue? Even having the country and Top 40 "bases" to choose between here is refreshing for me.


You make a good point here and I think a lot of it depends on what you like and whether that format is one of the formats that corporate thinks will sell in your market. It sounds like in NYC it is Top 40 and hip-hop. In OKC it is country, classic rock, and sports talk. In Charlotte it was adult hits and "lite rock" as well as urban. I think all areas are somewhat lacking in variety in this corporate world, but it can seem worse if you don't care for the formats heavy in your market.

----------


## rezman

Oklahoma City  radio  sucks for the most part, and has for quite some time now.  I would think that with as many people who have switched over to satellite, radio programmers would finally take the hint and start  playing music that people want to hear instead of what they want them to hear.

----------


## MWCGuy

> It's a whole different world. Stations didn't flip formats once a year back in the day. That's just ridiculous. And I don't buy the line that if I go buy a tire at Big O Tire because they bought some cheap ad package that I am helping keep a station on the air. It DOES come down to ad revenue, but it's up to the rep's selling the time, not necessarily me rushing out to buy the product after it airs, It doesn't work that way. Ad campaigns build an image - they're not for spontaneous and impulsive shoppers to rush right over.
> 
> My new car (delivery next week) is going to have SiriusXM (good timing) and I hope local broadcasters just die out. They no longer serve the community anyway. 
> 
> Greedy mega-corporations (Clear Channel, Cumulus, etc.) ruined radio *a long time ago.*


I hate to break the news to you but.... Clear Channel is one of the main companies behind SiriusXM. GM and Clear Channel were main companies that helped create the launch pad for XM. There first launch included about 10 clear channel over the air stations. Today they have four. Top 40 and Lite Rock station out of NYC, Top 40 station out of LA, and a country station in Nashville. 

I have been XM subscriber since they launched in OKC. (November 2001) When XM first started they were offering free service for life if you recruited 100 subscribers. The top listener recruiters were given a free trip to the XM studios in DC to meet the original DJ's and tour the studios.

Satellite radio is great because of the variety. However, each station does have a playlist that gets old quickly. The main reason I keep it active is for Watercolors (Contemporary Jazz). Every C-Jazz station could be popular if it were programmed like Watercolors. I also like Pops, Symphony, Classic Rewind, The Bridge, Big 80's, Octane and Lithium.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

I couldn't take the seemingly never ending car commercials on local radio anymore, signed up for Sirius about six months ago and will probably be a lifetime subscriber from now on. The MySXM feature on the online app is fantastic.

----------


## bluedogok

> is 104.9 wild kaput?   i turned it on this moring and it seemed to be a country station from far away


They didn't play _Your the Reason God Made Oklahoma_ for 24 hours straight, did they?




> I hate to break the news to you but.... Clear Channel is one of the main companies behind SiriusXM. GM and Clear Channel were main companies that helped create the launch pad for XM. There first launch included about 10 clear channel over the air stations. Today they have four. Top 40 and Lite Rock station out of NYC, Top 40 station out of LA, and a country station in Nashville. 
> 
> I have been XM subscriber since they launched in OKC. (November 2001) When XM first started they were offering free service for life if you recruited 100 subscribers. The top listener recruiters were given a free trip to the XM studios in DC to meet the original DJ's and tour the studios.
> 
> Satellite radio is great because of the variety. However, each station does have a playlist that gets old quickly. The main reason I keep it active is for Watercolors (Contemporary Jazz). Every C-Jazz station could be popular if it were programmed like Watercolors. I also like Pops, Symphony, Classic Rewind, The Bridge, Big 80's, Octane and Lithium.


Clear Channel divested their investment in SiriusXM last month.

I have had Sirius since 2004 so I never had the Clear Channel programmed stations since they were on XM (and they don't carry over to Sirius) but I rarely listen to local radio. KGSR and one of the country stations in Austin was about all I listened to and that was only occasionally, about the same here in Denver. I had pretty much quit listening to OKC radio in the late 90's until I moved in 2003, listened to CD's mostly. With Sirius and a 160gb iPod now I just don't see a need in it since there isn't something local and unique to draw me in like local radio used to be.

----------


## bchris02

Wild 104.9 is still on the air.  It used to be a great station back when it was Wild 97.9.  I used to listen from afar. They need to drop the nationally syndicated playlist and go head to head with KJ and Power 103.5.  They beat them once before, they could probably do it again with the right investments.  They would probably need a better signal to do it though.  It seems to have been getting a little better lately.  They have been more current in the evening and playing the older hits during the day.  Before, it was pretty dated all day long following the switch to the national playlist last year.

----------


## traxx

I Heart Radio is also owned by Clear Channel.

I bought my car a little over a year ago and it came with free satellite radio for 3 months. It was meh. Each channel has their rotation, _their_ top 40 of whatever genre they play. It gets old. I've found that no station has as good a playlist as my iPod. When I listen to local radio, I mostly listen to the REF and I listen to the Franchise some and hardly ever listen to the urinal.

----------


## bchris02

> I Heart Radio is also owned by Clear Channel.
> 
> I bought my car a little over a year ago and it came with free satellite radio for 3 months. It was meh. Each channel has their rotation, _their_ top 40 of whatever genre they play. It gets old. I've found that no station has as good a playlist as my iPod. When I listen to local radio, I mostly listen to the REF and I listen to the Franchise some and hardly ever listen to the urinal.


I agree about satellite. I like the variety on it but it doesn't compare to a well-programmed local station. Satellite is really best for the talk options as well as the formats you won't find in most terrestrial markets. Cumulus stations take the same approach as satellite with a national playlist and that is why they sound so inferior. Bash Clear Channel all you want but in terms of corporate radio, their stations are actually better than much of the competition due to the fact most of them have local PDs rather than a nationally syndicated playlist.

----------


## bluedogok

With Clear Channel it depends on the station, some are national platform stations and some are locally programmed for the majority of the day. I went to Sirius when I was commuting from Austin to Dallas and listening to more sports radio, it got tiresome trying to find a signal on I-35 between the cities. It was nice to be able to listen to games on the way back to Austin on Thursday nights.

Once radio went away from being local, it ruined it for the most part to me. Might as well have to ability to listen to it anywhere if you can't be local.

----------


## elitespy

Anybody know what happened to the true oldies station?  Seems like it has been replaced by a classic country station.

----------


## RadicalModerate

What is the substantive difference between True Oldies and Classic Country stations?
Is it the obnoxiousness level of the robocasters? The ad rotation? The listener demographic? 

I think I accidentally tuned-in to something on the OSU station called "Folk Alley".
It wuz real good.  Listened for almost a solid half hour.  It was almost as good as satellite radio.
In fact, "Folk Alley" is sort of a satellite to OSU/PBS/APM/Whatever . . . or vice-versa . . .

Here's a little tune--by Bela Fleck's (of banjo jazz fame's) wife--that sorta stuck in my mind from the listening session . . .

It sounds like a "true oldie" . . . but it probably ain't.

----------


## athensjohn

> The problem with radio is that so much of it is owned by large, national corporations. Not just in OKC, but in most places. With this kind of structure you get very little true, local radio. These corporations do things in the most cost effective ways so that makes their stations all sound alike. You've got too few entities controlling most of radio.


Good point. What about KOSU? Owned by the public -- until legislators can turn it over to some private corp and finally ruin public radio.  It has lots of great local programming. It broad- and webcasts indie music in coordination with The Spy, which is local. Juke Joint Revival. Freakbeat. Oklahoma Rock Show.

----------


## bchris02

> Anybody know what happened to the true oldies station?  Seems like it has been replaced by a classic country station.


Yes, they've replaced it with yet another country station.  OKC can really only support three formats.  Country, classic rock, and sports talk, or so the corporate world thinks.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Yes, they've replaced it with yet another country station.  OKC can really only support three formats.  Country, classic rock, and sports talk, or so the corporate world thinks.


_"Yes . . . You are right . . . depending upon the angle from which you look at it . . .
The 'corporate world' of today may think thusly (that is, as above ^) . . . but they aren't the 'disiincorporated spirit world'.
You can tell because they don't have a beat and you can't dance to them.
If you do, your taste in music goes straight to hell.  Metaphorically speaking, of course."_

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Anybody know what happened to the true oldies station?  Seems like it has been replaced by a classic country station.


The TOC moved to 1640AM. Which means they're all but dead. And they were my favorite channel.

----------


## SomeGuy

Glad I have Sirius XM in my car, I'm not a big fan of  OKC radio stations except the KATT and is The Martini still on the air? It's one of my favorite local stations

----------


## bchris02

> Glad I have Sirius XM in my car, I'm not a big fan of  OKC radio stations except the KATT and is The Martini still on the air? It's one of my favorite local stations


No, the Martini flipped to another sports talk station.

Radio is really going downhill everywhere, but OKC has the least variety I've seen in a populated area.  Corporations are starting to become afraid of being adventurous so they are flipping all their stations to what they know works in their markets, even if there are several other stations doing the same format.  In Charlotte, it was adult contemporary, black gospel, and adult R&B that seemed to be gobbling up every frequency.

----------


## 55ranchwagon

i miss toc on the 997 dial 1640 signal so weak

----------


## Bunty

> RADIO ONLINE | Friday, September 13, 2013 | 4:46pm CT
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler Media launched a new CHR outlet on KRXO-HD3/Oklahoma City and on translator K243BJ-FM as "NOW 96.5" with the positioning slogan "Oklahoma's Station For Generation Now, 96.5." Former KHTT-FM/Tulsa and WPUP-FM/Athens, GA, programmer Tod Tucker is rumored to become the station's Program Director. The website is now live at ~ NOW 965 ~ HIT MUSIC FOR OKC!. (09-13-13)


Sure, it's nice NOW 96.5 can do something about its weak signal by rebroadcasting it on a strong HD channel, but since so few people have HD radios, it's not of much mass help.  HD radio has pretty much been a bust.  Sony had to give up and drop a couple models of HD radio, replacing them with nothing.  So don't be too surprised OKC radio stations that have HD channels start dropping them.  Only hope for HD radio is for some listenership in cars, but then you have competition from Sirius Satellite Radio.

----------


## MWCGuy

> Sure, it's nice NOW 96.5 can do something about its weak signal by rebroadcasting it on a strong HD channel, but since so few people have HD radios, it's not of much mass help.  HD radio has pretty much been a bust.  Sony had to give up and drop a couple models of HD radio, replacing them with nothing.  So don't be too surprised OKC radio stations that have HD channels start dropping them.  Only hope for HD radio is for some listenership in cars, but then you have competition from Sirius Satellite Radio.


The reason why Tyler is growing there HD radio base is because they like Clear Channel and Cumulus are at there high power license limit. The FCC will only allow each company to own 6 stations in the OKC market. Additional licenses can only be used for low power stations/HD Radio. When Tyler bought the local Renda (owner of Renda retired from the business) stations they had to sell KKNG (Which is now a Catholic Radio/EWTN station.)

----------


## bchris02

Does anybody think a lite rock station could work in OKC? I believe the last one on the air in this market was KQSR 94.7 in the early 2000s. The format was more popular back in the 90s but it still does well in markets that have a lot of at-work listeners.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Does anybody think a lite rock station could work in OKC?


Isn't that what Magic 104 is?  If not, what constitutes a lite rock 
station.

I listen to KCSC 90.1 almost exclusively.  Sometimes KRXO and KOMA.  If 
there's a storm then KTOK.

----------


## liirogue

Did KYIS change their afternoon DJs?  I've tuned in briefly and it sounds like they've replaced Drew.

----------


## zookeeper

> Did KYIS change their afternoon DJs?  I've tuned in briefly and it sounds like they've replaced Drew.


Their website now says "Kaci & Jacob" for Afternoon Drive.

----------


## SoonerQueen

> Their website now says "Kaci & Jacob" for Afternoon Drive.



I miss the oldies stations. I loved the old KOMA. It isn't the same anymore. I also liked the True Oldies station, but they replaced it with a very good country station. I wish someone would bring back a really good oldies channel.

----------


## Soonerman

I wish they would put oldies back on 1520 AM!!

----------


## bchris02

I wish more variety would come back to OKC radio.  This city probably has worst selection of radio stations of any city its size.   Yes, I agree FM is being replaced by streaming and satellite nationwide but here its almost a necessity of you don't want to listen to country, classic rock, or sports talk.  Here is what OKC needs.

Hip-hop/R&B station with local quality reception - Is OKC the only NBA city that doesn't have one?
Alternative Rock - Once again, it wouldn't surprise me if OKC is the largest city without one
True Oldies - I really liked 99.7 before they switched to yet another country station
Standards - I also really wish they would bring back 105.3 the Martini
Variety - OKC needs a Jack-FM style station

The most gaping holes in this market are hip-hop/R&B and alternative rock.  OKC really needs these formats and why any city this size doesn't have them is mindnumbing.  If OKC had all the formats I just listed I would say it would have a pretty well-rounded radio dial.

----------


## Urbanized

LOL radio...

----------


## bchris02

> LOL radio...


Yes, I know streaming and satellite options exist.  They are an awesome business model that has convinced people to pay for something they once got for free over the airwaves (and still do to some extent in big cities).

----------


## Plutonic Panda

They are paid for because there are no commercials and streaming can be free w/ way fewer commercials than radio.

----------


## jerrywall

> The most gaping holes in this market are hip-hop/R&B and alternative rock.  OKC really needs these formats and why any city this size doesn't have them is mindnumbing.  If OKC had all the formats I just listed I would say it would have a pretty well-rounded radio dial.


There are  several hip-hop/rb stations here in town.  One I know of broadcasts both on fm and am.  Maybe they don't have the signal strength you're looking for?  Not sure.  Alternative rock though, yeah, we don't have anything really (although KATT will hit the genre at times).

----------


## zookeeper

I pay $2.50 a week for Spotify. No commercials. Any album or song I want ON DEMAND. I have several albums in a playlist for this mood, another for that mood - a favorite singles through the years in another playlist (just checked - 727 songs). I build my own radio station commercial free from a library of MILLIONS of songs. (I've honestly never run into a song I wanted on my playlists that Spotify didn't have.) Best $10 a month in entertainment and yes, I really believe that. They have everything. Well....except Taylor Swift and a very few others.

With that said, Oklahoma City radio is in bad shape. It's not anything close to what it once was, but how could it be? They are going the way of newspapers. It's sad, really. But also inevitable with today's technology.

----------


## bchris02

> There are  several hip-hop/rb stations here in town.  One I know of broadcasts both on fm and am.  Maybe they don't have the signal strength you're looking for?  Not sure.  Alternative rock though, yeah, we don't have anything really (although KATT will hit the genre at times).


The only hip-hop/r&b station is Power 103.5 and its signal is so poor in the metro it isn't really even an OKC station.  102.7 and 104.9 are top 40.  92.1 is adult urban.




> With that said, Oklahoma City radio is in bad shape. It's not anything close to what it once was, but how could it be? They are going the way of newspapers. It's sad, really. But also inevitable with today's technology.


Like cable TV doomed over the air broadcasting?  Until there is a free, widely available alternative I think FM still has a future. It's just that OKC stands out from the pack in having especially bad stations (unless you really, really love country and sports talk).  In big cities there is still some decent variety on FM.   Of course its still inferior to paid options like satellite and streaming and you aren't going to find comedy stations or anything too creative on FM very many places these days.

----------


## bradh

I only heard about it from a friend, but 103.1 is classic hip hop, and it's AWESOME!

----------


## baralheia

I know the comment was made a couple of years ago in this thread, but just to dispel any notions: KJ103 (102.7 KJYO-FM) has been on the air as a Top40/CHR format station since 1983. In addition, 98.9 KISS FM (98.9 KYIS-FM) has been around since 1991, bouncing back and forth between Top40/CHR and HotAC. So to say only country, sports talk, or classic rock works here is not true. - Top40/CHR does seem to play rather well too.

That said... I _still_ miss The BUZZ (94.7 KHBZ-FM) a LOT. It was my go-to rock station, and not only was it better than the KATT, the competition made the KATT improve their playlist somewhat.

If I could get a clone of one station here, it would be either a clone of Z104.5 The Edge (104.5 KMYZ-FM Tulsa/Pryor, OK), which is a Modern Rock/Alternative Rock mix, or 95 WIIL ROCK (95.1 WIIL-FM Chicago, IL/Milwaukee, WI/Union Grove, WI), which is basically an Alternative-heavy Active Rock format. 95 WILL ROCK also has a great morning show... Tom and Emily are great.  :Big Grin: 

Also, this thread may need to be merged with this one: http://www.okctalk.com/ask-anything-...scape-okc.html

----------


## gopokes88

Traber broke a chair today and hit his head. Was hilarious.

----------


## Soonerman

I wish KGOU would give Adult Album Alternative a try.

----------


## Bunty

Someone needs to be daring enough to put on the air a pirate FM radio station of at least 100 watts.  If it's placed on a frequency that doesn't interfere with locals and only broadcasts when FCC agents likely don't work, such as after 5pm and during day time Sat and Sun, such a station might be able to get by with it at least for a good while.

OKC Pirate FM radio I've heard years ago thought it was doing something good by airing shows of comedians using obscenities, but it needs to be more than that.  Besides pirate stations that broadcast obscenities are more likely to get reported.

----------


## baralheia

So over the weekend I gave (the new) 94.7 KBRU a good listen... Not horrible, and I enjoyed listening for a while... but it's far from great. Specifically, their playlist needs a lot of help, and the "Man up" branding is terrible, stupid, and needs to be gone yesterday. They seem to be focusing on the 90's alt-rock, and barely play any new rock. iHeartMedia (Clear Channel) seriously needs to just give up and bring the BUZZ back!

----------


## bchris02

> So over the weekend I gave (the new) 94.7 KBRU a good listen... Not horrible, and I enjoyed listening for a while... but it's far from great. Specifically, their playlist needs a lot of help, and the "Man up" branding is terrible, stupid, and needs to be gone yesterday. They seem to be focusing on the 90's alt-rock, and barely play any new rock. iHeartMedia (Clear Channel) seriously needs to just give up and bring the BUZZ back!


Still way too much overplayed classic rock as well.

----------


## baralheia

Unfortunately. And I fear that iHeartMedia has zero incentive to change anything; KBRU's Arbitron ratings share for Spring (Phase 2) is comparable to the BUZZ's ratings share in November of 2009, shortly before they went off the air: 2.8 for KBRU vs 2.7 for KHBZ.

----------


## baralheia

Looks like a new station in our market has signed on; 97.7 KSQE-LP ("The City") is broadcasting smooth jazz from the campus of the University of Central Oklahoma in Edmond. Power is pretty low - 10W ERP - so the signal only really covers about the north half of OKC, but so far it's an interesting addition to our radio market. I can just barely pick it up around NE 23rd/Lincoln, but it's pretty choppy when moving around. If memory serves, the last full-time smooth jazz station serving the OKC market - 97.9 KTNT-FM - went off the air in January of 2000.

----------


## Urbanized

Odd. I was on the sales staff of KATT, KYIS, The Jazz Station and the Sports Animal in the late nineties, and at the time the Jazz Station switched formats from smooth jazz to a mixture of smooth jazz AND stuff like Mariah Carey, Madonna, Cher, etc., to target the Magic 104 demo. It was named "The City," and was an abject failure. Within months it became Wild 97.9.

The mixed format was reviled by smooth jazz listeners, who are a small group but very loyal. Which makes it strange to me that a new smooth jazz format station would revive that brand.

By the way, the original Jazz Station started in Edmond on the 97.7 frequency, broadcast from a house on Kelly. They eventually sold to KATT/KYIS (Caribou, which ultimately sold to Citadel), and were moved to 97.9.

Lots of intertwined history with this new station and the old one.

----------


## baralheia

Yeah, I remember when KTNT-FM was on 97.7... That was my father's station of choice and he was not happy with the switch to "The City" - and then was really angry when it flipped to Wild 97.9. I could be mistaken, but the new "The City" seems to have an announcer with a very similar voice to the on-air talent running KTNT. That could be because of the format, though - the few smooth jazz stations I've listened to seem to emphasize announcers with that deep, dulcet tone.

----------

